# pen drive not showing data



## roking.ankesh (Apr 1, 2010)

my pendrive is not showing all files ,only few files (aroud 20mb) of 13gb in visible
when i check properties then it shows 13gb in used where as i cant see it

please help me to fix this problem as soon as possible


----------



## jonf (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi,

With your flash drive plugged in, try this: go into the Device Manager console (if you know how) and find the entry pertaining to your flash drive under 'Disk drives' or similar. Right-click the entry and select 'Uninstall' then you can do one of two things: either click the button at the top entitled 'Scan for hardware changes', or restart the computer. Either way Windows should then try to re-install the driver for the flash drive and then mount with a drive letter for access.

Failing this try running the Windows error checking utility for your flash drive and see if anything comes up.

Hope this helps.


Regards,

Jon.


----------

